# download a file that was interrupted while downloading



## nishu_07316 (Jul 11, 2011)

while downloading .avi file from internet, the connetcion got disconnected and the download could not be completed. How to locate that incomplete file in my computer and also is it possible to download the file from where it was disconnected?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The file may not have been written until the download is completed. Usually it would be found in your temp directory or to where you pointed the download to go.
Get a download manager. They have the ability to restart a download that did not complete.


----------



## nishu_07316 (Jul 11, 2011)

i directed the download to my desktop but its not available there. Also checked temp files but unable to find.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Unless you were using a download manager program with the ability to pause and resume interrupted downloads, the partial download will be unusable now. You'll have to start again from the beginning.

If you're using Firefox, you can install the DownThemAll addon - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/downthemall/


----------

